# Something isn't right here - puppies



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Know that feeling looking through the puppy pic's, I wanted to keep all of them...
Love the way Barkley is looking at Pebbles...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww, what sweet pics..... hopefully you will have puppies again soon!!!


----------

